
Plivo Launches Bring Your Own Carrier - dhfromkorea
http://plivo.com/blog/plivo-launches-bring-your-own-carrier/
======
j_baker
Perhaps I just haven't spent enough time dealing with telephony, but I still
haven't got a clue what BYOC is. Can someone give me a TL;DR?

~~~
dhfromkorea
Hi @j_baker tl;dr -> Cloud telephony platform consists of 3 main components -
1. Technology, 2. Infra/Ops 3. Carriers. Until now we and other providers have
offered APIs which bundled all three together. This is good for folks who are
just getting started, as customers want to get the best pricing and direct
access to carrier when they start to grow. Just like how one can get own
merchant accounts with Payment gateways.

Today's announcement means we basically allow you to use all 3 components from
us, or just use us for Technology and Infra and bring your own carriers. Rest
of the details in the post. let me know if you have any other questions :D

~~~
j_baker
That seems like a far more useful introduction than the one in the article. I
mean, I'm sure the plivo vision for telephony is interesting, but I'd rather
learn more about what the changes mean to _me_.

~~~
dhfromkorea
Thank you @j_baker. I will bear your feedback in mind and try my best to make
you not need me for some core questions like this next time. :D

------
fowkswe
I read that pilivo was allowing me to 'bring my own carrier' 3 times, but I
have no idea wtf that means.

Does it have anything to do with paint samples?

Bad marketing page.

~~~
bevenky
DH tried answering this above, pasting it here..

Cloud telephony platform consists of 3 main components - 1. Technology, 2.
Infra/Ops 3. Carriers. Until now we and other providers have offered APIs
which bundled all three together. This is good for folks who are just getting
started, as customers want to get the best pricing and direct access to
carrier when they start to grow. Just like how one can get own merchant
accounts with Payment gateways. Today's announcement means we basically allow
you to use all 3 components from us, or just use us for Technology and Infra
and bring your own carriers. Rest of the details in the post. let me know if
you have any other questions :D

------
dhfromkorea
Here's a related Forbes article:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/08/14/plivo-
targ...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/08/14/plivo-targets-big-
enterprises-with-bring-your-own-carrier-cloud-telephony/)

------
thesis
Is this just SIP trunking?

~~~
bevenky
@thesis, thats a great question.

Answer: No its not just SIP trunking. We have always supported native SIP
trunking (in, out & device registrations) from day 1 we publicly launched in
July 2012.

With BYOC launch, we now allow/make it simpler for any developer, business to
be able to use existing VoIP carriers and plug in our APIs to build powerful
apps. Its completely plug and play. e.g. we offer a dedicated IP to
authenticate with, for folks who want to plug in outbound carriers to
terminate calls.

